# polaroid roll film camera to 120



## mysteryscribe (Sep 9, 2006)

This is actually the exact conversion I did on my first camera build.  The camera was long size cannibalized so I decided to build another one and not canibalize it.   

polaroid 160 carcus made by yashika camera company in the fifties for the foreign px market.  I has a yashica lens but a polaroid shutter design, not very versitile, but it will fire an electronic flash.


----------

